# Lets make a Movie!!! New SOCal Meet!.... Featuring............



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im down,ill be slammed soon


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in... Only 300 miles from my house.

Can you guys keep an eye out for groupons or deals on a hotel please?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Too bad when i go to Cali in the end of May we will have a rental lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Rental cruze, hello.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

HAHAHA, rent a Cruze, that's genious, lmao.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh yeah! But knowing my friends we will rent a big car to drive around. It's 5 of us lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If we did this meet in June I could go. The only time i'm going to be in SoCal in May will be without my car.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I think June may be the best... It will give us time to plan it, get all our GoPro's... lol and that should give me time to edit the Movie before I PCS to Japan!  But we got to get this planned.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That will give me enough time to GET a GoPro hahaha. Anyways, i will be in L.A. during the weekend of June 9th, and will be able to do the meet on the 10th as to not mess up my plans on sat[got tickets to club 33 in disneyland for lunch].

Maybe we can do some sort of sun-set shoot of our cars parked/driving to end the video haha.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Were gunna do somthing great I may have to take some time off work if we plan on doing it on a sunday... I still need to get my GoPro as well. But its gunna be tight video.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a weekday about mid day would be ideal,less traffic and the sun is shinning prime,weekend your just asking for lots of traffic


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Might be interested in attending. Staying tuned.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I vote Friday. Start out early maybe 9 for drive. Head south from Julian and have lunch somewhere, maybe near the beach.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

well I hope to get some good footage when we get on the 79 leaving Julian the head person at some point pull out and get some footage from out side the vehicle of everyone else. But we will for sure start early going north to julian then back south and a cruze to the beach sounds fun.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> a weekday about mid day would be ideal,less traffic and the sun is shinning prime,weekend your just asking for lots of traffic


the only problem we will have with traffic is possibe going to julian but driving back from juilian on the 79 shouldnt be bad at all its a scenic route that not awhole lot of people take. so we should be ok in that aspect.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I will take note that I shouldn't lead if we're looking at going for a "cruise" per say, as I tend to be near the front, if not leading the speeding group.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

My how time flies. And oh look what we have here!









Vacation time taken, six flags tickets purchased and gopro has arrived. There's no turning back for me on this one.

So here's my plan, feel free to change or suggest anything.

What: SoCal Meet
Date: Second weekend of June 8th-10
Where: Julian County Park
(I can meet up with any one coming from East/Northeast in Palm Desert, then take the 74 to the 79 to Julian)
Why: Because road trips are Awesome!
Plan: Start at JCP and head south on 79, to the 8th to San Diego. Barbecue on Fiesta Island, maybe a Bon Fire if anyone has a truck and can get fire wood. 

So who's in?


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Mick said:


> My how time flies. And oh look what we have here!
> 
> View attachment 5682
> 
> ...


oh man i havent even got the go pro yet... i've been so busy with **** and i wont be able to do it that weekend...  got a wedding up in Three Rivers to go to... I know...I know This was my idea.... but thats a bad weekend... and i'm having alot of issues coming up and I need to get my go pro still...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dude! It was your idea! Lol
Would the next weekend work for everyone to give a little more time to prepare since I'm sure everyone forgot.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I know it was my idea,but as im sure u know life then happens but im down for that next weekend. I just need to get the gopro... But we need more then 2 people.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> I know it was my idea,but as im sure u know life then happens but im down for that next weekend. I just need to get the gopro... But we need more then 2 people.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


give me an exact date and ill get the days off


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I can easily move my vacation to the 3rd or 4th week of June to allow for a bigger group and more time to get prepared.

Which by the way, get your gopro from Amazon. Cheapest I found directly from GoPro. Free 2 day shipping with Amazon prime trial. Just don't forget to cancel.

I'm actually surprised SoCal meets have been unsuccessful. I would have thought that's where the bigger gatherings would be.
I would recommend posting it in other forums you may be part of and making it an any make/model meet.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

To the top.


Six flags has $36 tickets on their website. Just sayin


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm back from vacation...so I am down, just need a couple of days heads up to when we are cruis'n?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Head count?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well slvrECO and I cruzed up to Julian to kind of get an idea for the route we are going to take when we do the movie/cruze...but I think right now it is only a total of 4 I believe.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

4 beats none


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

very true. btw jak, your Cruze is nice looking. I cant wait to lower mine.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So what weekend works best? We need to get vacation changed.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I think we were looking at doing the movie/run in like 2 or 3 weeks. But slvrECO has the info on that.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

OK ANNOUNCEMENT! The Official DATE for this Film "CRUZE" is set for the Weekend of JUNE 15th-17th. We are set to meet up at CHEERS of Ramona Bar n Grill. The exact time is unforeseen at this point myself and ECRUZ are working a few minor details still but that is the set date. Bring your GoPro's, other camera's and filming equipment. Bring extra cash, your fun shoe's be ready to DO WORK!(figurativly) no one wants to actually work on a "CRUZE" Event.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Getting my rims (17" MSR Style 045(just need figure out what color I'm going to get)), getting my windows tinted, maybe my roof rack, and hopefully my UltraRacing Stability Braces to. Oh yea and hopefully my lowering springs before the day we Cruze. And of course my GoPro. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Not to turn this thread into a questionnaire topic, but I was just curious to know what a couple of you thought of this style/color combo on my car for rims. It is a computer generated picture, but it give an idea. I just want to be sure that my girl looks her best for the vid!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well sis couldn't get the 15th so unless it gets postponed again then Imma have to be out. The next weekend could work.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

That sucks. But as right now nothing is set in stone. Things could still change.

Sent from my HTC Rezound


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

june 7-10 work good for me


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm still jobless, so I'm pretty much down for any date. Just as long as I don't have something else planned.

Sent from my HTC Rezound


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Luckily driving and beach are free (kind of). 

It's confirmed, I'm going on the 23rd. So if date remains I guess I'll just be meeting jack for a exhaust swap.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well even though Im out of the Navy, they always find a way to f*** me over. I am hoping that I can make the pennies in my account last long enough for either unemployment or school to start. But I am screwed out of my final paycheck (atleast for now) and wont be gatting any upgrades to my car that I wanted, and no go pro.  But I should still be able to make the movie I hope.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

SDCE Big Bear Cruise 2012 - CarGathering.com i say this is the best bet go with a group of cruzes and blow them away with amazing mpgs lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^That

This is the weekend I'll be up there so I'm in.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So did this happen?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I dunno...never heard anything. Unless I missed something...

Sent from my HTC Rezound


----------

